# snow?



## clewb (Aug 8, 2014)

Anyone seen any? doesn't seem to be any by me. Very small bit right up in the mountains but nothing worth talking about. I want a snowy TT pic! :roll:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Nothing in South Pembs.
Hoggy.


----------



## cherie (Oct 23, 2014)

My parents have snow apparently, Leicestershire/Derbyshire border. Nothing in Northants at the moment.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Couldn't be bothered to get out of bed but here's a couple from my cctv of my drive

















Still coming down well here ( Leicestershire )

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## cherie (Oct 23, 2014)

Just started here, not going to have a snowy TT pic though, as she's in the garage. Can do a snowy A2 instead if it settles.


----------



## clewb (Aug 8, 2014)

1wheelonly said:


> Couldn't be bothered to get out of bed but here's a couple from my cctv of my drive
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks like you've got a decent bit there.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

None here, but I am in Niarobi on a business trip this week...

Driving standard here is so bad some snow would probably make no difference


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Just had a dusting here this morning. It's a bit of a mix between hail and snow.


----------



## Kyudo (Nov 29, 2014)

Nothing in Hertfordshire


----------



## OeTT (Nov 10, 2007)

Nothing in South Devon but there is some close by up on Dartmoor.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

We had a small sprinkling but nothing to really write home about or take pics of.....hoping for more!!!!

J
xx


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Snow here this morning and I did a 2 hrs fast walk in the cold [smiley=sunny.gif] 

More snow forecast for the weekend


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

nothing in Essex and London :'(


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

Now...
It's just started to melt a little. 
Can't be bothered going outside again, so just took this through the conservatory window.


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

Scratch that.....
Just started heavy again as that was sending.


----------



## Skid Mark (Oct 28, 2013)

We've had snow overnight it's turned to sleet now though, bedroom window pic, I couldn't be arsed to go outside :lol:










The Mrs has just volunteered the TT for shopping duties this aft :?


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Got snow here in Kilmarnock, and that's unusual for here. It hardly ever snows due to the way the land lies, fun times in an empty car park this morning before work. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## clewb (Aug 8, 2014)

brian1978 said:


> Got snow here in Kilmarnock, and that's unusual for here. It hardly ever snows due to the way the land lies, fun times in an empty car park this morning before work. :lol: :lol: :lol:


Nice .


----------



## clewb (Aug 8, 2014)

Skid Mark said:


> We've had snow overnight it's turned to sleet now though, bedroom window pic, I couldn't be arsed to go outside :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Loving this picture


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)




----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Snowed here quite heavily while I was out for a client's 60th b-day party. Coming back home now and having dropped off some of the other guests it was driving on sheer ice.
Thank God for, my German driving instructor, Mr. Schumacher and my first ever driving lesson having been on ice and snow :roll:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I do like driving on icy and snow covered roads. The snow is nicer though as it's more controllable and predictable. Ice throws the dice in :wink:


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

John-H said:


> I do like driving on icy and snow covered roads. The snow is nicer though as it's more controllable and predictable. Ice throws the dice in :wink:


the roads here have turned into a nightmare, snow melted then froze again, its 1 inch of solid ice now and no gritters come near my house. my cousin got his new Corsa VXR side swiped by a car slipping, needless to say the barsteward never left any details. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Samoa (Apr 4, 2014)

All this talk of snow reminds me I still have a set of TT 17" OEM rims in the for sale section with Dunlop M&S tyres - was £550, happy to take £475 if helps anyone

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)




----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Ouch!

Would hate to leave my car on the road in snow / ice conditions for that reason!


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Ian_W said:


> Ouch!
> 
> Would hate to leave my car on the road in snow / ice conditions for that reason!


Yeah, whoever it was must have spun and went into it backwards, was bits of his rear lights all over the road.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

brian1978 said:


> the roads here have turned into a nightmare, snow melted then froze again, its 1 inch of solid ice now and no gritters come near my house. my cousin got his new Corsa VXR side swiped by a car slipping, needless to say the barsteward never left any details. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


That's terrible Brian! And the picture of your car as well. I hope you'll get it sorted soonest!


----------



## Mr Funk (Apr 27, 2014)

That's shocking fella, people are pricks.

We've got nothing down here (Kent). Couple of half hearted flurrys but that's it.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

A3DFU said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> > the roads here have turned into a nightmare, snow melted then froze again, its 1 inch of solid ice now and no gritters come near my house. my cousin got his new Corsa VXR side swiped by a car slipping, needless to say the barsteward never left any details. [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> ...


It's actually my cousins car, and yea he's gutted he just got it a few months ago. Luckily I have a drive to keep my car off the road, otherwise I'd be paranoid as hell


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

Getting another layer or two today. It's been on and off all night, really fine so it's building up nicely.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I wish I was over there!!


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

Ever get that feeling you're fighting a losing battle?
Cleared the car off so I could make a trip into town, by the time I got to the back end the front looked like this!
Cleared her all off again, made my trip out, which was shall we say 'entertaining' given the amount of 'steering wheel attendants' that haven't got a clue how to drive in adverse weather conditions.
It's still really coming down here and I've got to make another trip at half 4, looks like I'll have to start over!


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

A3DFU said:


> I wish I was over there!!


You're better off where you are I think. With all the roads like this and drivers (I use that term very lightly) that just haven't got a clue, It could get a little naughty if the temperature drops much.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Have you made a snowman (or woman) yet? Perhaps someone should start a best snowman thread?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Otley said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > I wish I was over there!!
> ...


You should be OK if your car has winter tyres. Oh and your pictures lookes like it did when I had my first ever driving lesson back in 1971 in West Berlin  
I used to drive a lot on snow and ice but you're right: the hazard are the drivers who apply brake, steering, accelerator too forcefully :?


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

Nope! Just summer tyres Dani but I'm still getting about ok. 1971... That was the year I came kicking and screaming into this wonderful world! :wink: 
I also was fortunate enough to have a good driving education. My father has always been a commercial vehicle driver and I learned much from being with him from a very early age. When I started driving I was taught by one of my old mans oldest friends who started his own driving school, some of the things he taught me I thought I would never experience but when I did I've always thought to thank that man. 
I think learners now are taught just to pass a test, where I was taught to drive and I'm sure you were the same. I'm sure now if the scenario doesn't crop up on either the lesson or the test it's not mentioned. I was constantly given 'what if's?' and 'why woulds?' while I was on a lesson. It's no fault of the driving instructors now as they're just following the rules, I just think learners could by better educated. :idea:


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

John-H said:


> Have you made a snowman (or woman) yet? Perhaps someone should start a best snowman thread?


No snowman as yet I'm afraid. Kids will be home from school soon enough though so I'll plant the seed. I'll end up doing most of it though, they'll get side tracked trying to maim each other as usual. 
Mustn't get too enthralled and forget to pick the old girl up though or else it'll be me with permanent damage!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Otley said:


> Nope! Just summer tyres Dani but I'm still getting about ok. 1971... That was the year I came kicking and screaming into this wonderful world! :wink:
> I also was fortunate enough to have a good driving education. My father has always been a commercial vehicle driver and I learned much from being with him from a very early age. When I started driving I was taught by one of my old mans oldest friends who started his own driving school, some of the things he taught me I thought I would never experience but when I did I've always thought to thank that man.
> I think learners now are taught just to pass a test, where I was taught to drive and I'm sure you were the same. I'm sure now if the scenario doesn't crop up on either the lesson or the test it's not mentioned. I was constantly given 'what if's?' and 'why woulds?' while I was on a lesson. It's no fault of the driving instructors now as they're just following the rules, I just think learners could by better educated. :idea:


Yes, there is a lot to be said for learning to drive rather that being taught to pass the test.

As I said, my first driving lesson (and at least the next 6 to 8 lessons) were on snow and ice. Not only did I have to drive in "adverse" conditions (as if snow and ice wasn't adverse enough), I had to drive two hours on the motorway, two hours in the dark. For the test I had to change a wheel, put on snow chains, present a current first aid certificate (which I had from working in a chemical lab anyway), pass an eye test with an option, fill in 8 pages (A4) of question - NOT multi choice and then do the actual driving. Pretty thorough the German driving tuition and tests, yes? Oh, and the name of my instructor: Mr. Schuhmacher


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

Very thorough indeed but that will always churn out competent drivers and send the not so back round for more training, which has to be a good thing.  
I had read about your instructor in another post, was it just A Mr Schuhmacher or was it THE Mr Schuhmacher?


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

Forget that..... 1971, I had brain freeze. :roll:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

One thing that's missing off the driving test is skid training. So many new drivers don't have a clue what to do in poor conditions and either drive overcautiously getting stuck, causing hold ups and frustration, or get into a skid and don't have a clue how to get out of it, invariably doing all the wrong things or just slamming on the brakes and losing the ability to steer.

ABS has come some way to give back some steering control but in snow and ice the less sophisticated versions of it can be lethal taking away all ability to brake just because one wheel locks. The TT system is at least independent on each wheel but in snow I'd rather switch it off and use cadence braking.

Snow gives you a good opportunity to learn to control a skid in relative safety. If you find a deserted car park or lonely road you can break grip, oversteer, understeer, slam the brakes on, etc deliberately and skid at low speed in relative safety (very low speed if on summer tyres) and learn about your car and how to control it. This stands you in good stead if the same thing happens for real - you'll react correctly and save yourself and others.

I go out in the car when it snows to keep my hand in when everybody else is huddled indoors. Great fun but sadly a rare event these days.

I'll always remember powering up a deserted hill in my Toyota Corolla 1600 twin cam RWD on M&S Colways at the time, thinking how good my grip was but having to stop abruptly for someone who came over the brow towards me sideways, pirouetting slowly, with all four wheels locked up, gripping the steering wheel for dear life. They came closer and closer so I got my car out of the way and watched them gracefully slide past doing about 20 mph if that, still spinning and head down the hill. Luckily it was a straight road with no other traffic. I saw them eventually come to a halt sideways in the middle of the road a good 100 yds past me.

That's summer tyres and panic for you! :roll:


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

Wholeheartedly agree with everything you said there. 
I bet the vast majority of new drivers haven't got a clue what cadence braking is though!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Otley said:


> I had read about your instructor in another post, was it just A Mr Schuhmacher or was it THE Mr Schuhmacher?


Just A Mr Schuhmacher. THE Mr Schuhmacher is 20 years my junior, so my instructor could have been Schumi's granddad :lol:


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

I realised that once I'd sent my post.  
It's still really coming down here, the car is completely covered again.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I want to go skiing, I want to go skiing, I want to go skiing ----- not doing tax return :?


----------



## bobclive22 (Apr 5, 2010)

Had a few inches at Mansfield, looked out of my window saw a 61 plate Merc totally stuck wheels spinning, an old van towed it away bit of a laugh, shortly after a large VW saloon sliding and spinning. A little later I backed the old *FWD* TT out of drive (same area of road) put it in first and away I went. I just wonder whether the problem is auto as against manual or is any TT good in adverse weather.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

An automatic is prone to change up gear when the wheels spin as it thinks you have reached a higher speed but I would have thought modern traction control should sort that out. If there's a manual gear selection option that would give more control too. Best is manual and don't spin the wheels unless you intend to have fun :wink:


----------



## clewb (Aug 8, 2014)

Still none here. [smiley=bigcry.gif] I think that idea of skid control being part of the mandatory training of drivers is excellent. I am a relatively new driver but I did take a driving lesson on ice. but I still think I probably wouldn't react the best if the car went into a skid. that idea of going to a car park is good. I've found out there is also a course you can do on the angelesey race track (Trac Mon) which I intend to do at some point.


----------



## WALTTON (Apr 24, 2013)

Had to use natural resources to photoshop the reg out :lol:


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

It's at it again here....


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

A little flurry here too  M'Cr airport is closed :roll:

And here is a view out of my office window .....


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

I've just heard the airport was closed on the wireless. 
We've got beautiful blue skies here now but told to expect more this evening, then turning really cold. :?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I like winter 

Oh, and in case the first picture was misleading: below is my car :lol:


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

I'd already spied her peeping out!


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

Keeps trying here but not really much to write home about.

The UKsnowmap feed on twitter is good though!

http://uksnowmap.com/#/


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

Liking the map!  
Yep, that's me, dead centre of the West Yorkshire snow cloud. There's about 3" down and we keep getting a top up. We're a shade over 800ft above sea level here, so we usually take a hit.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

It's melting already   
Really must go skiing now that I've submitted the tax return


----------



## Desmodave996 (Jun 2, 2013)

Just a light dusting in Norfolk this afternoon...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

bobclive22 said:


> Had a few inches at Mansfield,.


I knew a girl like that!


----------



## clewb (Aug 8, 2014)

A3DFU said:


> A little flurry here too  M'Cr airport is closed :roll:
> 
> And here is a view out of my office window .....


Haha right well me wanting snow could come and bite me in the ass! Separate from my car no snow in France and I am supposed to be flying into man airport on Wednesday. Lovely pic though Dani. Yours looks like a good douse too otley!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

clewb said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > A little flurry here too  M'Cr airport is closed :roll:
> ...


Think the airport is open again Diarmuid but we had a bit more snow over night. All roads are drivable though if you have a bit of practice to drive in the winter - no problem at all and the major roads are clear. I hope the snow will last so I can take the littl'un sledging tomorrow

Below is a snap I took this morning out of my window while sipping my coffee


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

A cold snapsnap :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

But warm from where I took the snap 

Now preparing to take doggie out for a game of "who can hide best in the snow" :lol: :lol:


----------



## clewb (Aug 8, 2014)

A3DFU said:


> clewb said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


Sounds ideal Dani. I have some experience on snow/ice sounds like a good chance to get some more if it sticks around until I get back. Sledding is always good fun. Off to Stuttgart tomorrow.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Greetings to Stuttgart Diarmuid. Are you going to the R8 centre in Feuerbach?

Unfortunately the lovely snow is thawing rapidly in the warm sun that shines out of the blue sky now but there is more snow forecast for beginning of next week.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Might get a chance to change a CV then


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

John-H said:


> Might change a CV then


Are changing jobs :roll:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

No, my constant velocity joint is constantly rumbling on my S3 and needs changing. Dare I say that I'll get weather with little compromise in terms of the job I need to do :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

It's raining


----------



## clewb (Aug 8, 2014)

A3DFU said:


> Greetings to Stuttgart Diarmuid. Are you going to the R8 centre in Feuerbach?
> 
> Unfortunately the lovely snow is thawing rapidly in the warm sun that shines out of the blue sky now but there is more snow forecast for beginning of next week.


 Oh thanks Dani! Didn't even know About that had planned to get to the Porsche and Mercedes museums. I'll add this to the list and hopefully I can get it all done!


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

At work Thursday










Tuesday night


----------



## rw5340 (Aug 22, 2014)

Wednesday morning

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

